
ProcessWire PHP framework/CMS version 2.4 released - buovjaga
http://processwire.com/about/news/introducing-processwire-2.4/
======
christoph
Excellent release. That this is a "point" release amazes me. It adds so much
functionality to an already amazing CMS, it blows my mind more people don't
use this day-to-day.

